# Nifty way to separate yolks from white



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

Check this out! It's a hoot!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uz2Vnp5ZW4c&featurehttp


----------



## Tony-O (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the link.  I've been looking for this after I saw this (and forgot where) a few weeks ago and lost the link.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Cool idea. I also saw online where you cut the bottom of plastic bottle, crack egg inside and it keeps the yolk from going into the bowl.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I use this baby from Pampered Chef.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I still use my hand, it's the fastest when you have 200 eggs to separate. That was a fun job!!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

What if you get a blood egg? 200 WOW


----------

